# Changes to the control panel



## TakeWalker (Feb 1, 2008)

First, let me say that I like the new look. Somehow, announcement board is much cleaner than it used to be.

However, I'm sorely missing the long watch list sidebar already. Using the built-in 'watch list' function in the control panel is a serious pain when you've got more than a few dozen on your list and want to look at, say, someone whose name starts with 'P' (the PokeCombatAcademy in my case, whose page I reference often).

I've got no actual suggestions, other than "PLZ BRING IT BACK OMG WHY?" Was there any reason for removing it in the first place?


----------



## OmegaForever (Feb 2, 2008)

TakeWalker said:
			
		

> First, let me say that I like the new look. Somehow, announcement board is much cleaner than it used to be.
> 
> However, I'm sorely missing the long watch list sidebar already. Using the built-in 'watch list' function in the control panel is a serious pain when you've got more than a few dozen on your list and want to look at, say, someone whose name starts with 'P' (the PokeCombatAcademy in my case, whose page I reference often).
> 
> I've got no actual suggestions, other than "PLZ BRING IT BACK OMG WHY?" Was there any reason for removing it in the first place?



True, there was absolutely no reason to remove the Watch Side-Bar. For me, it was extremely convenient to locate my friends, but now I cannot. Please restore the sidebar, coders of FurAffinity.


----------



## Ty_Kitty (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with the first two posts.

I never used the "Watch List" page. In fact, I never even noticed it. I used to be able to hit "Control Panel" and be at any of the user pages on my watch list in three seconds. Now I have to wait for several more pages to load to scroll through my watchers.

I, too, would like the watch list side-bar returned to the Control Panel.

[Yes, I just noticed that I said the same thing as the first two posts, but I wish to add my sentiments.]


----------



## mpanther (Feb 2, 2008)

I too use this feature all the time.

Please bring it back.
>^..^<
.


----------



## MusLtngFox (Feb 2, 2008)

Completely agreed with the previous posts... it was also really helpful when I couldn't remember the username of an artist, and quickly scrolling through and having all your watched people there made it possible to pin the right one down instead of having to load 20 different pages.  Bring back the full watchlist view on the control panel!!!


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2008)

Torches and pitchforks!


----------



## yak (Feb 2, 2008)

The reason why this `buddy list` was removed from the control panel was that to people who had lots of buddies the list would go on forever, always loading every time they opened their user's CP even though they never intended to use it.  

To make up for the loss of this feature and find a compromise, i have introduced changes to the buddylist script.
It will now recognize you when you are viewing your own buddy lists, either the people who you watch, or the people who are watching you - and will increase the `perpage` limit from 100 to 1000. 
Also, names in the buddylist are now left-aligned and divided into groups.

[edit] if the list looks like a mess of words, refresh the page without the cache. CSS stylesheets were updated.


----------



## Pinkuh (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey yak: I have an idea... why not... instead of completely taking the buddy list away... we add a "Buddy list" tab to the list of menu items for the control panal.. that way anyone person doesn't have to go to their own user page to get to their list, and it will still be within easy reach of the control panel itself?


----------



## Draggo (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, when you have over 800 people on your watch list, browsing 16 at a time just won't cut it. First they take the search bar away (or at least haven't fixed it over, what, seven months?) and now the list of watches. What next?? The Browse option??

Seriously, correct this greivous error in judgment or FAP is gonna get more members real soon.


----------



## yak (Feb 2, 2008)

Draggo said:
			
		

> Yeah, when you have over 800 people on your watch list, browsing 16 at a time just won't cut it. First they take the search bar away (or at least haven't fixed it over, what, seven months?) and now the list of watches. What next?? The Browse option??
> 
> Seriously, correct this greivous error in judgment or FAP is gonna get more members real soon.



Please re-read my post,



			
				yak said:
			
		

> The reason why this `buddy list` was removed from the control panel was that to people who had lots of buddies the list would go on forever, always loading every time they opened their user's CP even though they never intended to use it.
> 
> To make up for the loss of this feature and find a compromise, i have introduced changes to the buddylist script.
> It will now recognize you when you are viewing your own buddy lists, either the people who you watch, or the people who are watching you - and will increase the `perpage` limit from 100 to 1000.
> ...



For clarification and possibly to eliminate further misunderstanding:

When you open your own userpage, like http://www.furaffinity.net/user/yak in my case, at the bottom there are two sections called "Watched by" and "Is watching".  Those two sections have links at the bottom of each which read as "Full list". They will open a popup window which will display a bigger list of people watching you and the people who you are watching, depending on what link you clicked.

Previously, this list was showing a maximum of 100 items per page (later referred to as 'perpage'), which made it insufficient replacement for the lost buddylist at the control panel. Because of this, i have updated the code that generates said list inside the popup window, so now it will recognize you, and will bump the perpage value fro 100 to 1000. 
Furthermore, since people have shown that they use this list as a quick reference lookup of the people they are watching, i have added name grouping, so now usernames starting with a same character will be separated from usernames that start with the different character. 

I do have the ability to display that list not in the `username `sorted order, but in the `time_added` order, so that your recent watches will be on top, while the people you watched one year ago will be at the bottom. Different kind of sorting may happen if people express enough interest in it being added.

----

Also, Draggo, is this some kind of ultimatum?


----------



## carlhh (Feb 2, 2008)

yak said:
			
		

> Draggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the changes to the control panel have rendered FA virtually unbrowsable.

The problem with your solution (and "browsing" through the management screens) is that it causes new windows/tabs.

1) Browsing your watches inside one window now requires :
a) memorizing all the user names so you can type them manually into the browser
b) closing an old window everytime you open a new one -or- copying the address from the new one, closing it, and pasting the address into the old one
c) playing "six degrees of separation" by skipping through other peoples favorites to get to the artists you want

None of these comes close to the convenience of clicking one, single, universally accessible link to get to your list and then clicking the artist you want.

2) Browsers, and sometimes even computers, can harf if there are too many windows open.  I know this, because I've accidently done it a couple of times.

3) I don't want multiple windows.  If I want more than one FA window open, I can shift-click for myself.


----------



## uncia (Feb 2, 2008)

yak said:
			
		

> Also, Draggo, is this some kind of ultimatum?


Could just as easily be a concern from a long-standing community member who felt obliged to post that across here.

carlhh covers the list pretty well. I didn't use that "buddy list" to navigate, but I can guarantee a good number of people would've found it easy to leave open on one tab to work from and will be finding problems adjusting to not being able to do so now. Different people inevitably work with what's available in different ways.
I can't recall anyone posting that they had an issue with the "list going on forever" on the control panel although it's obvious that that would've been a /very/ long list for a small number of people. 

Anyhow, a non-popup "solution" _is_ more "useable" and I do recall how the original popup was an ad-hoc way-back rather than being worked as the "best possible option".
(Yeah, I know the code ain't easy to work with, whatever way around...).

02c anyhow,
d.


----------



## Jym (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, got to agree, I used that list to quickly get to people's profiles when I needed to, especially ones with weird hard to spell names, t's much more of a hassle to find them now, pleeease bring it back!


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 2, 2008)

The opening in a new window thing is a problem, yes, but beyond that, I find the current compromise acceptable. You had to click your own page to get the 'control panel' link in the first place anyway, so one extra click isn't all that bad.

Being able to parse that "is watching" list as its own page, instead of a popup, might help. Allow that to open in the current window, and then allow whatever name is clicked to open in the current page.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 2, 2008)

The changes were made for the following reason:
1) The Is Watching/Watched By list is available from any user's main page
2) Anytime a user had to access their CP the site would have to re-download and re-process the entire buddy list. Though useful to some degree, it's not very elegant and wasted resources (however small) to access the data continually. For people with 100 or so watches this is not an issue, but for those 1,000 or more or starts to poll the system more than necessary.

It's wasn't any sort of major drain, but thousands upon thousands of small sips can take out a large chunk over time. Until a better system can be implemented into the CP, this will ensure that the people who need to access the Watch lists still have access they need, but those who don't ultimately do not end up taking resources away from the rest of the site.


----------



## yak (Feb 2, 2008)

The user's control panel is for controlling things, not using it as a part of your daily site navigation. 
But I'm all for finding a suitable compromise. 




			
				carlhh said:
			
		

> I think the changes to the control panel have rendered FA virtually unbrowsable.
> 
> The problem with your solution (and "browsing" through the management screens) is that it causes new windows/tabs.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't exaggerate things that much myself, but i see what you mean there. Except for list item 1.c, i still don't get it.



			
				TakeWalker said:
			
		

> The opening in a new window thing is a problem, yes, but beyond that, I find the current compromise acceptable. You had to click your own page to get the 'control panel' link in the first place anyway, so one extra click isn't all that bad.
> 
> Being able to parse that "is watching" list as its own page, instead of a popup, might help. Allow that to open in the current window, and then allow whatever name is clicked to open in the current page.



I see no problem in changing the behavior. 
Links will actually be links, and you'll be free to open them in the same page, or the new one.

[edit]: done



			
				uncia said:
			
		

> Anyhow, a non-popup "solution" _is_ more "useable" and I do recall how the original popup was an ad-hoc way-back rather than being worked as the "best possible option".
> (Yeah, I know the code ain't easy to work with, whatever way around...).


I just hope people understand that not every change we make is aimed at biting their head off in the long run. Some things are done for convenience and just require getting used to, and to understand where that convenience lies  - and some changes are there because we have to.  
Not because we enjoy pissing people off.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Feb 3, 2008)

Ya know, if you want a non-popup solution to the new listings, you could just use Firefox and grab the Tab Mix Plus extension. Set a couple options and Viola! No more new windows AT ALL! Well, unless you make a new one with File->New Window/Ctrl+N. I think Opera has a similar option built-in as well, same with Konqueror. Internet Explorer, well, nobody with a brain uses Internet Explorer. :twisted:


----------



## Eevee (Feb 3, 2008)

Um, that's built into Firefox.

http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.link.open_newwindow.restriction


----------



## CyberFoxx (Feb 3, 2008)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Um, that's built into Firefox.
> 
> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.link.open_newwindow.restriction



Yes, but Tab Mix Plus adds a nice GUI interface to that setting, and we all know how people like their GUIs...


----------



## uncia (Feb 3, 2008)

yak said:
			
		

> I wouldn't exaggerate things that much myself, but i see what you mean there. Except for list item 1.c, i still don't get it.


Principle per http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six_degrees_of_separation#Facebook , of course.

That was slightly tongue-in-cheek and since FA still doesn't have "+fav'd by" list (which rather kills the ease of social networking and has been a priority 1 mod on my list since the start as you know, even if not 100% of people might "like it" ) it's a little bit more difficult to guess one's way to the person you're looking for. Still fun to try, though.

[edit: oh, and PM sent.... ]

d.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 3, 2008)

yak, that is _perfect_.  I do so love being able to give back to the community in any small way.

Having thought about this a little, what Drago said makes sense. Having the buddy list in the CP was useful, yes, but somewhat unrelated, and if you've got a ton of watches, then it is a lot of extra loading that needs to be done when you're not necessarily trying to look at your buddy list. The new way is much more efficient, I think. :3


----------



## yak (Feb 3, 2008)

uncia said:
			
		

> That was slightly tongue-in-cheek and since FA still doesn't have "+fav'd by" list (which rather kills the ease of social networking and has been a priority 1 mod on my list since the start as you know, even if not 100% of people might "like it" ) it's a little bit more difficult to guess one's way to the person you're looking for. Still fun to try, though.



Alright, FA will have a "faved by" list then.


----------



## uncia (Feb 3, 2008)

Am sure a small number of community members might take that as a "breach of privacy" despite the fact the +fav shows on their own user page but, on balance, that's definitely a "good thing" even if not _everyone_ will use that for networking potential.

Is not as though that's quite going as far as "suggesting" submissions/community members based on similar submissions (fun w/o functional tags), +fav lists, users watches, etc., anyhow. 



			
				yak said:
			
		

> TakeWalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep; sure it ain't the prettiest for now, but it's probably the functionality/usability which counts mostly in this case. Thanks, yak. 
I'd suspect that most people with /really/ huge watch lists might not have used that in the same way as for those with a few hundred max., but then it's not so trivial to implement a two-level (watch)/(buddy/friend) system which would appeal to whatever subset of one's ~150 is present on FA.

d.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 3, 2008)

uncia said:
			
		

> Am sure a small number of community members might take that as a "breach of privacy" despite the fact the +fav shows on their own user page but, on balance, that's definitely a "good thing" even if not _everyone_ will use that for networking potential.


True, but this is a community. Privacy is there (and it's something we take seriously) but a list of who +fav'd what isn't a violation. It goes into your fav'd gallery, so... no comment, really.

I'm sure some people may not want to be listed on a cock vore image, for example, but again, it goes into your gallery. I fav some rather odd stuff, but eh, in the end, I take pride in my weirdness. But only online. Weirdness in real life = not cool. Unless you were Mitch Hedberg.


----------



## uncia (Feb 3, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> True, but this is a community. Privacy is there (and it's something we take seriously) but a list of who +fav'd what isn't a violation. It goes into your fav'd gallery, so... no comment, really.


And if you don't want to be _seen_ to be +faving/liking something, just save it to HDD or scribble down the link. *nods*
(Can be a fun game to watch what some people /don't/ +fav, even ^^).

I was slightly surprised, but that was still the feedback from a few whenever it was floated by in passing amongst many other featureset discussions on the FA1 and/or ArtPlz fora (rather wish I'd saved off many of the lengthy discussions from those).
At least in part that might've been a mindset issue: "reactions against" are nothing new when something different appears outwith the box people have gotten used to.



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> I'm sure some people may not want to be listed on a cock vore image, for example, but again, it goes into your gallery. I fav some rather odd stuff, but eh, in the end, I take pride in my weirdness. But only online. Weirdness in real life = not cool. Unless you were Mitch Hedberg.


Who was never _quite_ that weird...


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, in the end, this is a public forum. If you can't embrace the idea of people judging you regarding what you fav... then just right-click, save.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 3, 2008)

If it can be discovered by spidering, hiding it is pointless.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 3, 2008)

Eevee said:
			
		

> If it can be discovered by spidering, hiding it is pointless.


To which goes back to the root of the internet: if you don't want it on there never, EVER put it anywhere on the net to begin with! What happens offline stays offline. Unless somebody has a cellphone with a camera in it, then HELLO YOUTUBE!


----------



## carlhh (Feb 4, 2008)

I still don't like having a new window open after clicking an artist on the buddy list.


(just compensating for topic drift)


----------

